# First quality bike ever Cannondale Quick CX 3 shower me with praise.



## Ice Cold (Aug 20, 2008)

I really thought long and hard test drove many. Got a steal at $600 MSRP is $775. I mainly ride street. No dirt. And the bike is a looker.

https://www.cannondale.com/bikes/recreation-urban/recreation/quick-cx/2011-quick-cx-3










I know its a pic of the Roam XR 2 but not paying double the price. I'll upgrade some components as needed but now I have an even better platoform to do upgrades on. Tried the Roam XR heavier than the Quick CX 3. The aesthtics sold me alot, not to mention how fast the Quick CX 3 is. I posted a pic of the XR 2 because they are alomst identical to each other. Plus I can upgrade as needed.

first upgrades already done to full slicks Continental Sport Contacts 700x37. LBS was nice enought to give me $15 credit for each of the stock tires which are Continental Double Fighter II's $35 each themselves.

Now some Avid Hydraulic Rear breaks, and a Carbon Fiber riser bar.


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm going to be the first to rain on your parade.
Congrats on the new bike, but if you dont ride off road, post a pic of the bike that you did NOT buy, but expect a positive comment on a MTB forum then I think you will be dissapointed.

Try a road bike forum


----------



## svmike (Sep 23, 2007)

congrats on the purchase and yes, it is a good looking bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Neither the brakes nor the riser bar will do all that much for the ride.

(Well, the riser bar might if you want your bars higher and you're out of adjustment range.)

I think any bike worth owning is worth fitting right. A saddle that fits you and the stem/bars combination that puts the grips in the right place for you. Try to stop after that. See where your riding is going. When you get more ambitious in one direction or the other, you'll want a mountain bike or a road bike.


----------



## Ice Cold (Aug 20, 2008)

All street riding, there are no trails on South Beach, just alot of traffic. And street riding. There no elevation her ein south, FL so no good downhills. Not that I would be doing that with slicks, and a hybrid.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

"Shower me with praise."

Are you really that starved for attention? It is a nice looking bike, but c'mon...sheesh.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Why was it difficult to post this v. the Roam XR2? :skep:


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

Ice Cold said:


> All street riding, there are no trails on South Beach, just alot of traffic. And street riding. There no elevation her ein south, FL so no good downhills. Not that I would be doing that with slicks, and a hybrid.


well...south beach is the _*only*_ place in s fla isn't it?

maybe you should give that thing a try out at the new trails on virginia key...not too far from you 
plenty of nice lil hills & more (thanx mack cycles) :thumbsup:


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Um, you realize this site is *Mountain* Bike Review, right? :skep:


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice looking bike. :thumbsup:

...but alot is a town in India, and it is brakes.


----------



## slegos888 (May 15, 2010)

and this is like the 10th post about this damn bike already


----------

